

Men (and women) in black to honor Steve Jobs for WWDC - jdavis83
http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-tn-steve-jobs-tribute-challenge-app-20120608,0,4803398.story

======
Gring
Stop that. The guy is dead. Look forward.

~~~
9oliYQjP
To riff on this, it's what Steve would want somebody who truly admired him and
was motivated by his life to do. In fact, he'd probably berate anybody trying
to live in the past.

"If you do something and it turns out pretty good, then you should go do
something else wonderful, not dwell on it for too long. Just figure out what's
next." - Steve Jobs

------
pavel_lishin
Are they trying to piggyback on the "Men in Black" meme/movie with this title,
or what?

~~~
vacri
Yes. It leads to a tortured headline that never should have been used.

------
gouranga
FGS leave the poor guy alone now he's dead.

